# A Storm brings more than Rain!



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Fantastic news. Monsoon season I finally here in Tucson! On the 5th we had several thunderstorms warnings, rain and winds past 50 mpr on the surface! I wait for this time all year and sometimes it never happens. Not only do we get some much needed rain but the 50 mpr winds always manage to bring down the best mesquiet limbs I ever see and could never get to. And they are all over the place. People literally drag giant log type limbs to the trash and curse the monsoons. But I embrace and look foward to it. My last mesquiet harvest was not so good so wish me luck and hopefully I can land some great materials and make some available


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks! I'm looking for some mega mesquiet forks! Big big big


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I know how you feel! We had 5 straight days of storms which took down a lot of maple trees.

My harvest was good.









Good hunting.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Some pics of the storm damage plus my haul.
I should be going out again tonight.


----------

